# What to put in goat binder??



## JillZaHulk (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm making a binder to organize all of our goat info for easy reference and tracking.... What all do you think I should record and quick info to have on hand??


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Literally everything.

Make sections labeled for health records, finances and budget, breeding/kidding, dates of routine treatments like deworming or hoof trimming, and references or resources or an “article” section for interesting things you may want to go back and reference from time to time, a medicine dosage section... there’s lots of things. Think about what goes on in your head that you have to keep track of and then just turn it into binder form.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah, pretty much what they said! 

I downloaded an ebook called Goat Notes, and it has all kinds of information (common ailments, medicine dosages, parasites, etc) in it, as well as record pages for keeping track of your herd. It's designed to be printed and put in a binder. So that's what I did. It was $10 to download but I use it ALL the time. Every time I do any kind of maintenance, give any medication, take any notes, it goes in the binder. (Except got expenses, because I don't want to know!)
I also made a table with my most used medicines and their dosages and put that on the back of the binder for quick reference.


----------



## JillZaHulk (Oct 7, 2019)

Calistar said:


> Yeah, pretty much what they said!
> 
> I downloaded an ebook called Goat Notes, and it has all kinds of information (common ailments, medicine dosages, parasites, etc) in it, as well as record pages for keeping track of your herd. It's designed to be printed and put in a binder. So that's what I did. It was $10 to download but I use it ALL the time. Every time I do any kind of maintenance, give any medication, take any notes, it goes in the binder. (Except got expenses, because I don't want to know!)
> I also made a table with my most used medicines and their dosages and put that on the back of the binder for quick reference.


You don't want to know goat expenses?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I keep track of how much I purchase each goat for and how much I sell each one for. As for the costs of keeping them fed and healthy- I enjoy them more if I don't know  My goats are a hobby and not a business. If they were a business that would be a different thing entirely, but as a hobby I know I'm in the red!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree everything! Even the small things may not seem unimportant but may be one day. This is what I have
Each goat and their health records. Anything I give to them, anything I do to them, or any health issues. Also weights.
Then I have kidding records. What day the doe kidded on, who the sire was, how many, did I help, any DOA.
And then finances (cringe) what I paid for the animal, how much her kids sold for and when. I also have a separate spread sheet for each doe and where they are sitting at financially just so it’s easier for me to tell who is making money and who is not. So let’s say I bought the doe for $300, she gave me $600 in kids, and I have had her for 1 year. Let’s say feed that year averaged $200. So the 600 minus the 300 for her cost, and then minus 200 for feed, she is +$100 right now. For me it’s just easier to have this tab going.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Calistar said:


> I keep track of how much I purchase each goat for and how much I sell each one for. As for the costs of keeping them fed and healthy- I enjoy them more if I don't know  My goats are a hobby and not a business. If they were a business that would be a different thing entirely, but as a hobby I know I'm in the red!


Ignorance is bliss approach...LOL...amen to that. It makes it so much easier. 
However I'm trying to transition into a small business and wow!, going through all my receipts has opened my eyes to how much this endeavor has emptied my wallet. I'm writing them off as start up costs right now before I start making decisions and that's where my two different binders are coming in handy. One for care and statistics and one for expenses.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Operational Cost
*Feed: cost per bag/bale: name of food product, amounts purchased, date purchased and where
*Bedding: cost per bag/bale: name of product, size and amounts purchased, date purchased and where
*Supplements: cost per tube/bag/bottle, product name and size, date purchased, where, and shipping charges if applicable
*Dewormers/parasitics: cost per bottle/tube: product name and size, date purchased, where, and shipping charges if applicable
*Supplies: buckets, feed containers, syringes, neddles, drenching syringe, applicators, etc., costs per item, date purchased, where, and shipping charges if applicable
*Loose minerals, rocks, blocks: cost per item, name and weight of product, date purchased and where

Health Records
*Medications: cost per bottle or dosage: product name, date purchased, goat name, weight, temperature readings, medical reason for administration
*Deworming, Parasite treatment: goat name, product used, weight of goat(s), amount used and dates given
*Vet charges: fecals, exams, procedures: date services obtained, goat name, medical reason if applicable and costs
*Bolus, supplements: Goat name, product type used, reason for administration, date and amount given
*Hoof trimming: Goat name and date
*Periodical Assessments: Goat name, weight, height, body score, visual observations and date

In a separate composition book titled Goat Notes are various types of dosages, resources, tips, websites and loads of information gathered from multiple sources.


----------



## JillZaHulk (Oct 7, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Ignorance is bliss approach...LOL...amen to that. It makes it so much easier.
> However I'm trying to transition into a small business and wow!, going through all my receipts has opened my eyes to how much this endeavor has emptied my wallet. I'm writing them off as start up costs right now before I start making decisions and that's where my two different binders are coming in handy. One for care and statistics and one for expenses.


Off the bat I probably won't log certain expenses but by spring/summer I'll likely start since we want to expand the heard around then.

Lol we have ducks and goats and my brother in law has pigs and wants to get cows. My husband was telling him how I've jumped in head first with the goats and am making binders for each animal type. He was really happy with this idea but doesn't have the time or ability to do it himself. He wants me do do binders and logs for his animals too. Being who I am, I say yes cuz I want to help out. Meanwhile I'm over here stressed and info overloaded just trying to keep up and get in the swing of things with the goats and ducks. I was talking to my husband last night about having a separate binder for each and one for officey stuff like expenses and his response was "that seems like a lot of extra unnecessary info to keep track of. Why can't we just keep them all in one binder?" When he said that I was just standing there rubbing my forehead trying to think how to even start to explain it too him. Sometimes I swear the things I say go in one ear and out the other or he tries to take it all in but most is over his head.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All, very good advice.


----------



## JillZaHulk (Oct 7, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Operational Cost
> *Feed: cost per bag/bale: name of food product, amounts purchased, date purchased and where
> *Bedding: cost per bag/bale: name of product, size and amounts purchased, date purchased and where
> *Supplements: cost per tube/bag/bottle, product name and size, date purchased, where, and shipping charges if applicable
> ...


Thank you! This is a great list. Exactly what I was looking for. I want to pretty much log everything at first in an organized manner then eventually eliminate the info that I don't need. I ordered 2"binders, 8 tab regular dividers and 5 tab vertical dividers, and business card protector sheets to start. I have a feeling eventually I may be upgrading to thicker binders and ordering more dividers lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

... And how easily or not they give birth!


----------



## JillZaHulk (Oct 7, 2019)

Is this the 'goat notes' you guys are talking about? I just want to make sure I don't buy one of those pre organized things that I end up finding not so useful..


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

That's the one


----------



## JillZaHulk (Oct 7, 2019)

This little lady... She's always finding ways to make me smile... Just working on the binders at the desk, printing goat notes.. When Lucy pops up to see what I'm doing <3 <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww :inlove:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Cutie:inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Momma come play with me.....
What an adorable little lady!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

JillZaHulk said:


> Off the bat I probably won't log certain expenses but by spring/summer I'll likely start since we want to expand the heard around then.
> 
> Lol we have ducks and goats and my brother in law has pigs and wants to get cows. My husband was telling him how I've jumped in head first with the goats and am making binders for each animal type. He was really happy with this idea but doesn't have the time or ability to do it himself. He wants me do do binders and logs for his animals too. Being who I am, I say yes cuz I want to help out. Meanwhile I'm over here stressed and info overloaded just trying to keep up and get in the swing of things with the goats and ducks. I was talking to my husband last night about having a separate binder for each and one for officey stuff like expenses and his response was "that seems like a lot of extra unnecessary info to keep track of. Why can't we just keep them all in one binder?" When he said that I was just standing there rubbing my forehead trying to think how to even start to explain it too him. Sometimes I swear the things I say go in one ear and out the other or he tries to take it all in but most is over his head.


I know exactly what you mean about the husband. When he first decided to start a side construction business I told him to keep track of everything, keep track of on road fuel and off road and milage. That first year was a nightmare. 
But defiantly keep track of as much as you can, especially if this is going to be a business. Speaking from experience you might want to go back threw and find does that you need to part with to make room for new. You never know what might end up being your deciding factor down the road. 
As for expenses, I keep it easy. I don't care if I bought a bottle of vitamin B and only used 3cc, if I bought it this year I take the whole bottle as a expense. It keeps me sane.


----------



## JillZaHulk (Oct 7, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Momma come play with me.....
> What an adorable little lady!


Lol she's such a bad influence. None of the others have even tried to go up on the deck... til that day lol. Apparently the only one that can go up the stairs but not down is Betsy (the dark brown one) she tries to avoid going down at ash cost then just jumps straight out. I ended up putting a baby gate up and putting pallets and boards on the picnic table for them to climb on in hopes it'll entertain them till we can build them something this weekend


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute. :inlove:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

May I predict that they will soon come in to "help" you with the notes ...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Too cute!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

JillZaHulk said:


> Lol she's such a bad influence. None of the others have even tried to go up on the deck... til that day lol. Apparently the only one that can go up the stairs but not down is Betsy (the dark brown one) she tries to avoid going down at ash cost then just jumps straight out. I ended up putting a baby gate up and putting pallets and boards on the picnic table for them to climb on in hopes it'll entertain them till we can build them something this weekend
> 
> View attachment 164627
> View attachment 164629


Leave that screen off much longer and they will be entertainin themselves on allllllll of your furniture. Hahahahhahaha


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> May I predict that they will soon come in to "help" you with the notes ...


Yep, they will help eat them as a snack.... :hide: :haha:


----------



## JillZaHulk (Oct 7, 2019)

NOPE! They’re not coming in the house lol my son keeps trying to let them come in but that’s not happening. He even went as far as trying to put one of his little brothers diapers on Lucy (the little one) so she could come in. I just looked and him like dude she’s the one that chews EVERYTHING constantly. NO GOATS IN THE HOUSE LOL


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

But I can clearly see them starting to climb in through the open window ... :hide:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

JillZaHulk said:


> NOPE! NO GOATS IN THE HOUSE


Uh huh...famous last words...hehehe ... just wait ...sooner or later there will be goats running around your kitchen or sleeping in your favorite chair


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

JillZaHulk said:


> NOPE! They're not coming in the house lol my son keeps trying to let them come in but that's not happening. He even went as far as trying to put one of his little brothers diapers on Lucy (the little one) so she could come in. I just looked and him like dude she's the one that chews EVERYTHING constantly. NO GOATS IN THE HOUSE LOL


I jave to agree with goofy on this one...... famous last words....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yup, I foresee goatie goats in the house, uh huh! :heehee::nodrofl)

:run: All over the place!


----------



## JillZaHulk (Oct 7, 2019)

Lol if we could housebreak them and keep them from chewing stuff then maybe I'd consider the possibility.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

All of mine are housebroken they can come in for treats or to hang out. They go to the door when they need to potty and they go back out....it can be done!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh yes, it is not much more difficult to explain to a goat than to a dog how it is supposed to behave. Your sweeties seem to want to be with you, so there you have a hook on them: "Mess indoors, and you will be put outside with speed!" "Mess with Mamas papers, or put a hoof on her keyboard, and you will find yourself outside and the door closed!" The difficult part is usually to be fast enough, so the animal makes a connection between the result and the real cause, not something that has occurred later. (Like, for example, the noise of a chair tipping over, because Mama is in such a hurry to get up from the working table fast enough ...)

All this because we need to keep records ... :hide:


----------

